# Swapping a VR6 Jetta into a 2.0 Cabrio



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all, I have a 96 VW Cabrio 2.0 L but it "inhaled" water by the air filter and it stop working....
Since then I had the idea to swap to a VR6..... Last Thursday I bought a 95 Jetta GLX VR6 to part it and swap the VR6 into the Cabrio....
I have' been doing some work but just the easy part (disarming the cabrio):
The Jetta:
















Working on the Cabrio:
















But I have some doubts now that Im near to do the real work....
Do I need to modify anything? mounts or anything else? any Special procedure? 
I understand I have to change the cluster, pedals, clutch, tranny, motor, ECU, and all the stuff in the engine bay... am I right?


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

take your time and double check your work. I'd say, do the wiring stuff first. Mark everything on the vr harness and the same for the cabrio. Pull out the wiring from the cabby for the engine and under hood stuff, then do the same for the jetta after you have pulled the engine, tranny, master cylinder/brake booster/clutch cylinder. Run the VR wiring into the cabby, then drill the hole for the clutch cylinder. The engine and tranny are the easy part. Also while the engine is out, now is the time to do the timing chains and clutch.


_Modified by MK2TDI at 6:52 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (MK2TDI)*

that's all?


----------



## I Heart My R32 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

You are going to have trouble with emissions putting an OBD1 motor into and OBD2 car.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (I Heart My R32)*

Where I live we don't have emissions control... there's no problem with that...


----------



## I Heart My R32 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

Lucky you...just letting you know. Just be aware that if ever decide to sell the car it may be a tougher sale from someone out of state. Maye be worth doing the OBD2 swap as well. The OBD2 management on the VR6 is much more upgradable then the OBD1 as far as chip tuning and forced induction is concerned. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (I Heart My R32)*

Yup a friend told me that the OBD II is more upgradable, but here in Mexico is very hard to found a good VR6 working so u have to adjust to what u can find hhehehehehehehe
So, do I need any other modifications? the mounting is the same for de OBD I VR6 and 2.0 OBD II?
The Cluster of the Jetta VR6 has black faces with white pointers, and the velocimeter mark only 140 MPH, can I swap it for the gray and red cluster that have marked 160 MPH? is that plug & play?


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

pull the wiring to the fuse panel for the vr6 cluster.


----------



## RT134jz (Dec 6, 2007)

You also don't need the VR6 pedal cluster. If the 2.0 is manual they are all the same. The notch for the VR6 clutch master cylinder in the middle of the pedal. There is also a rubber circular place holder in the fire wall where the master cylinder should go. Just pull that holder out and the rest should be pretty easy. No need to drill holes either.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (RT134jz)*

thnks a lot... so.... I don't need to change the clutch pedal... what about brakes booster? gas pedal?
thnks 4 the info!


----------



## RT134jz (Dec 6, 2007)

You don't have to change none of it


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (RT134jz)*

some news:
we pulled out the engine, transmision and the complete arness, we need to remove some dashboard parts like air conditioner, the little internal radiator of the heat and some other minor details to start parting the Jetta 
























_Modified by garyst at 11:06 AM 2-10-2009_

_Modified by garyst at 11:08 AM 2-10-2009_


_Modified by garyst at 9:20 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

Update....
Started to work in the donator
parts pulled out:
1. grille
2. headlights
3. bumper
4. hood
5. internal bumper (that's the name?)
6. radiator frame
7. radiator and fans
some pics:


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

Yesterday we do a lot for this swap
Update:
- Motor were unplugged from the whole arness
- Same for the exhaust
- We pulled out complete engine, transmision, and suspension
Some Pics:
BEFORE








DURING
















AFTER










_Modified by garyst at 10:52 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (garyst)*

what are you going to have to do about the motor mounts?


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

the motor mounts are the same, Im going to swap vr6's mounts to the cabrio


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

Swap out the front crossmember for the front motor mount- the vr one is stronger i believe


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (stevegotanewone)*

in fact we pulled out the engine with transmision and all the suspension and the front bars, I'm planning to swap it all together


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (garyst)*

yeah, i see that now, you have the entire powertrain and stuff in one package, good luck with the rest!


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

pulling out the interior of the Jetta today
Photos:


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

I think that we have to swap the shift stick complete because the cabrio's shift stick use rods (is that the correct word?) and the jetta vr6 works with cables


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (garyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyst* »_I think that we have to swap the shift stick complete because the cabrio's shift stick use rods (is that the correct word?) and the jetta vr6 works with cables

This is true...do it!


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (stevegotanewone)*

The Cabrio has drum brakes on the rear tires.... To swap the brakes of the VR6 do I have to change all the suspension or only some parts?


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (garyst)*

ur going to need the reap prop valve if you plan to run the glx rear disk brakes. Its mounted to the rear beam of the jetta. swap the whole beam over and u should be straight. you may also need the brake lines from the jetta as well.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

ok, thnks 4 the info


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

Quick question:
Can I connect an MK4 1.8T Cluster into my OBD-I VR6 without big modifications?....
my idea is to install a complete MK4 dashboard on my MK3 Cabrio... I saw that mod in this forum and it's awesome!


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

early mk4 vr6 cluster without immobilizer works. idk about wiring it might be plug and play, i might be wrong. but anyway, it's doable.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (stevegotanewone)*

the plugs are the same? the check engine, oil, gas, etc, etc, etc lights will work?
early MK4?
like 1999 to ?


_Modified by garyst at 11:15 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

News:
We pulled out almost all the harness of the Jetta, we have to work in the roof to pull out some parts of the harness to pull it out completly. We have to pull down the stick shift cuz' the system is different from the Cabrio's
Some pics:


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

Some more news and pics, we finished to remove the sealing and all the interior of the Jetta and then we finished to unplugged all the harness we couldn't remove it totally, but tomorrow we'll see. Some pics:
























little bit cleaner. 
pics of the roof before pulling it out:








pulled out:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

Hey man looks like your off to a good start but I do know that you are going to have to use the VR6's master cylinder cause the VR6 has a hydo clutch. And the 2.0 is a cable and will not work. Also you need to use the shift tower out of the VR6 as well. Good luck.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yup Im going to swapp all the brakes and clutch system togheter, the shift stick too, brake lines, gas lines, gas pump and I don't know if I have to swapp all the rear suspension too or some parts
The cabrio has drums there, the Jetta has rotors


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (garyst)*

jeez, while you are at it you might as well strip both cars down to the sheetmetal and put all the jetta parts in the cabrio body


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

Some new pics:


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (garyst)*

get any further?


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (n8burnz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n8burnz* »_get any further?

I was there yesterday and looked the same as the last photos, so no... gary hopes to have it done by April 7-8 or those days... let´s see..
Pon a chambear al memo wey!!!


----------



## 2manyvw (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (mamey)*

looking good keep those pic rolling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (2manyvw)*

Getting ready the engine bay to receive the VR6


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

Good luck man I just finished my vr cabrio and she halls a$$ it's definatly going to be a fun summer car


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

That's what I want to!.....
I envy u....
I'm dying to get it done


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd help you, but i'm just a bit far from you (Tecate). Good luck bro.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

like 6 to 8 hours.... I get the jetta near from there, in Tijuana


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

Update:
Surprise!:








































We need to conect everything on the engine bay and interior, install the gas pump and swap the rear brakes system


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

hey guys i have a question for you are u using the stock vr motor mounts? i am having a problem with clerance the tb is a little higher then the fender line so i have not had a hood on for about a month i am using poly mounts all the way around so i think it jacked it up a little bit hmm


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*

pretty sure they swapped the whole front clip so mounts wouldnt be an issue


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

yes, we swapped all the vr with front suspension, In fact we didnt remove any mount... I don't think we'll have any problems
updating:
















today, working in the trunk, I saw this... thing.... does anybody know what is it?


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

i too have seen that in my trunk and have no idea what its for bump because i want to know also


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*

I just did a vr swap into my 95 cab. feel free to email me if you have questions.

*edit* one thing i had to do was custom fab some mounts for my shifter box. the cable box uses two bolt on the backside, and two on the front side to bolt to the underside of the tunnel. for some reason my 95 only had the bracket for the rear bolts. i fab'd up 2 mounts to bolt in the front, and its actually tighter than stock

_Modified by eurotekms at 11:10 PM 4-9-2009_


_Modified by eurotekms at 11:10 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (eurotekms)*

bump.... what is that thing on the trunk?


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (garyst)*

look what its connected to and maybe take it off and try to determine its function, disassemble it if you have to, the best way to learn about car stuff is to investigate








it is convertable, maybe that has something to do with the top? maybe it houses the vacuum pump for the central locking system(if equipped)? if you figure it out then you didnt waste any time so what have you got to lose by messing with it?


_Modified by n8burnz at 7:51 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

the box in the truck, on the driver side is a counter balance. supposed to assist in handling.
follow the advice above and rip sh*t open and investigate


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (eurotekms)*

I kinda did....
I found that it doesn't have any kind of conections, (air, electric) its a steel frame with someting like a black rock that rotates on its own axis offering some resistence when u force it to rotate.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

So that means it's adding weight I'm going to rip it out and see if I notice a controling difference If not out she stays


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*

I was thinking: If that is there, it has to be for something, I don't think Engineers put it there just because.... If it is weight we should feel some difference driving without it... but.... If it is weight why Jettas and Golfs doesn't have it?


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (garyst)*

I wouldnt recommend removing that. I was thinking of removing it on my vr6 cabrio turbo, but it is for counter balancing. With the added HP and torque, I would leave it in. Good luck with the rest of the swap...if you have any questions let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

i swapped a vr out of a 95 passat into a 98 cabrio...
and you're gonna be missing one big piece....
for whatever reason VW changed the wiring slightly so when you plug everything in your fuel pump will not kick on. there are two fixes for this....simply take the wire to the fuel pump relay that comes from from the ecu (the ground signal wire) and wire it to a ground....only downside to this is that when you turn your key on your fuel pump runs...but is quick and easy to locate this wire and ground it....option number two is to find the signal wire off the OBDI ecu and attach it to the fuel pump relay signal wire....then it will work like factory. your call....


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (asnvolks)*

Im swapping it from a 95 Jetta to a 96 Cabrio, when I presented the plug into the fuel pump it looks like its the same, I have to do that anyway?


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (garyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyst* »_Im swapping it from a 95 Jetta to a 96 Cabrio, when I presented the plug into the fuel pump it looks like its the same, I have to do that anyway?

my issue wasn't the plug...the plugs went together just fine...
it was the internal wiring....somewhere along the line something changed and it didn't line up and the fuel pump relay didn't get the ground signal from the ecu...
given that yours are closer in years hook it up and have a go....but if you aren't getting fuel and have to manually jump the fuel pump relay then you know the cause and what you have to do to fix it


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (asnvolks)*

^^^ weird i got my vr6 from a 96 vr6 passat and put it into a 96 cabrio and just plugged it all in and had no problem starting at all 
i just got a new toy a vr gti sam year as the cabrio i am going to make them identical this summer the only thing is the gti will be turbo and the cabrio will be all motor 


_Modified by luv2exl8t at 7:48 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv2exl8t* »_^^^ weird i got my vr6 from a 96 vr6 passat and put it into a 96 cabrio and just plugged it all in and had no problem starting at all 
_Modified by luv2exl8t at 7:48 PM 4-14-2009_

and you shouldn't....i was talking about taking an OBD1 motor and putting it into an OBDII car....that's where i ran into my issue....and considering he's doing the same thought that perhaps the problem might, might arise...
year for year swaps will have no issues, regardless what model it came from.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (asnvolks)*

hey man i wasent doting you i was just stating how mine went


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*

hey hey dont argue!!!..... hehehehe

yesterday we swapped the rear suspension
and we have to swapped the complete fuel tank.... I found that the Cabrio's tank has a hit so I'm going to use the Jetta's fuel tank


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (garyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyst* »_
yesterday we swapped the rear suspension
and we have to swapped the complete fuel tank....

next post will be:

_Quote, originally posted by *garyst* »_ Yesterday we swapped the body, I didn't really like the color and there were a few dents, and i wanted better places to ground parts of the wiring......


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

in fact it would have been easier to change the Bodys but... Jetta chasis is larger so... 
but... I remembered, I don't think to have the fuel pump problem cuz I will use ECU, harness fuel pump and engine of the Jetta... right?


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Wei, pon fotos buenas. Cambia de camara








Looking good!!


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

is the jetta fuel tank bigger?


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperFlea* »_Wei, pon fotos buenas. Cambia de camara








Looking good!!

Asi las toma el blackberry, si antes le tomo fotos porque no tengo camara


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv2exl8t* »_is the jetta fuel tank bigger?

No, it seems 2 b same size


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

maybe its only mk2 to mk3 is a different holding capacity my buddy has a vr mk2 gti and he swapped tanks because it was bigger fuel capacity i was just wondering if 2.0 to vr6 tanks were different sizes


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*

Update:
We installed rear suspension
We connected brake lines & ABS
Hand brake installed
Fuel tank swapped and completly installed (Cabrio's has a very hard hit, exactly the same size than Jetta's)
Rear seat installed








We have to fix some details of the engine bay, reinstall dashboard and seats, I hope I can start it tomorrow


_Modified by garyst at 12:27 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

im not sure if you have an alarm but if you do it will need to be bypassed most likley the easiest way to tell is if the car dosent start take a screw driver and jump the starter if the starter just spins and dosent engage thats the alarm this was my only problem i had getting mine to start


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (luv2exl8t)*

I'll take that in mind


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

We worked on it on the weekend, here some pics and videos:
checking the electric installation:
windows:
up: 








down:








suspensión swapped and completly installed:









dashboard:








Engine:








And the better news:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLLi_IkN-NA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9EwL2950rk


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweet!! That's great news! Great update too.


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

UPDATE FOR TODAY:
- WATER LINES TOTALLY PLUGGED
- TESTED 30 MIN TO WATCH HOW IT WORKS
- STARTED TO ASSEMBLY THE INTERIOR








WHAT'S NEXT?
- FINISH THE INTERIOR
- PURGE BRAKES/CLUTCH SYSTEM
- WELDING EXHAUST LINE


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

Update:
putting together the interior:








All is in it's place and working on the engine bay, but we have to put the bumper, lights and all front end.


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome progress! Man, looks way diff then when you first started. Glad to hear it running.
BTW, ... wey, urge ke le kites la calca de la ventana...


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

don't think so men.... quitaré el cristal completo pero sobre el vidrio nuevo irá la calca too sorry... arroz on!


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*
















lmfao! So, what is it? A Club?


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

yes it is... a club
http://www.sonoratuning.com.mx
entrale men


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

Terminamos de medio armarlo. 
Chequen:
INTERIOR:
















EXTERIOR:
















Y el más anhelado momento, pegué tres pasadas, hubiera querido pasar mas pero pues hay que ser cochi pero no tan trompudo.








Mi mejor tiempo? 15.7 que vence el 15.9 del Jetta y me doy por bien servido y contento porque aunque no llegue a los 15.4 que quería bajé el tiempo del jetta en .2 y el tiempo del mismo cabrio en 3. 2 segundos


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (garyst)*

**** hack at it's finest....


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, but just a little bit...


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

superflea... que significa esa madre de hack at its finest?
jejeje no entendi


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (garyst)*

bump!
ever get the hood and stuff on this!? lets see some clean final pictures!


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

some new pics:


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

come on gary, put the freakin hood, you look like a freakin hondero!!


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (mamey)*

ya está puesto desde hace mucho macario.... son fotos "viejas"


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (garyst)*

FINAL DESTINY:


----------

